# Strikeforce Fedor VS Henderson



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

Predictions?

Also someone please tell me this won't be on primetime again and will be available?


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

despite the fact that Hendo is on a hot streak and Fedors not been doing so great, I have to go with Fedor on this as Henderson is stepping up two weight catagories from his normal 185lbs to compete whilst Fedor will be in his comfort zone during this heavyweight bout against a fighter whose much smaller than what he's used to competing against.

Personally I would have considered it more fsir for Fedor to drop to MW rather than Henderson to bulk to HW but I get the idea that Fedors management probably demanded it work that way with the expectation that Fedor can improve his fortunes with a win against a very credible opponant.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Indeed .. M1 managment contract with SF still lets the dictate terms for fedor fights

I can see Hendo getting a win via GNP, if it stays standing then Fedor wins .. Though fedors ground game isnt exactly weak, and hendo has that one punch knockout power

The rest of the card

Scott smith should win

I want meisha tate to win, but think Coenen is much better

I have lawler winning in a fight of the night v kennedy

Woodley v daley .. Same old, standing - daley , goes the ground - woodley


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Steve, this is on Primetime


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Fedor Emelianenko vs. Dan Henderson Fight Video Strikeforce Main Event | mma-core.pl - Fight Video


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Full Strikeforce results

MAIN CARD

Dan Henderson def. Fedor Emelianenko via TKO (punches) - Round 1, 4:12

Miesha Tate def. Marloes Coenen © via submission (arm triangle) - Round 4, 3:03

Strikeforce women's bantamweight championship

Tim Kennedy def. Robbie Lawler via unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27)

Tyron Woodley def. Paul Daley via unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-28)

Tarec Saffiedine def. Scott Smith via unanimous decision (30-26, 30-27, 30-27)

PRELIMINARY CARD

Gesias "JZ" Cavalcante def. Bobby Green via split decision (29-28, 28-29, 29-28)

Tyler Stinson def. Eduardo Pamplona via KO (punch) - Round 1, 0:15

Alexis Davis def. Julie Kedzie via unanimous decision (29-28, 30-27, 30-27)

Derek Brunson def. Lumumba Sayers via submission (rear naked choke) - Round 1, 4:33

Gabriel Salinas-Jones def. Bryan Humes via submission (D'Arce choke) - Round 3, 1:19


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Fedor is finished after that. I cant imagine that anyone will really care about throwing too much money at him having lost three on the bounce.

Great escape by Hendo - truely brilliant. I'm not sure whether Fedor was out at soem point or not but he seemed to recover and try to defend himself so perhaps the tko was a little harsh.


----------



## JONNYJJJ (Oct 19, 2008)

Good Fight - both guys put it all on the line and went for the finish - totally justified stoppage too, Fedor went out and face-planted!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Scott Smith got bullied

Daley,

Was so shocked he stopped not 1, but 2 takedowns .. But damn wrestlers

Lawler got handled

Tate was ****in awesome .. Even with a weird nose, who wouldnt want to do the champ whilst shes got the belt on

Fedor .. I think he's done, he should have moved to 205, but he has no strict diet .. He's never loved the sport .. He was definitley out though


----------



## Sicilian Soulja (Oct 6, 2009)

early stoppage, while hendo was punching the back of fedors head (which nobody seems to mention) fedor was turning his body around to pull guard. unfair stopppage


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I trust Herb, Herb is the man if he says Fedor was out he was out


----------

